# Tool Plans for Sale > Tool Plans Authors >  FAQ for Plans Authors

## Jon

Frequently Asked Questions for Plans Authors

*How can I submit my plans for sale?*
Send them to us at plans@homemadetools.net. For more details, see: How to Submit Your Tool Plans for Sale.

*How much will I get paid?*
You'll receive 70% of the sales price of the plans.

*How will I get paid?*
You'll get paid monthly by Paypal, once your balance reaches $25.

*How do you promote the plans on the site?*
We promote the plans sitewide on multiple pages, and in email newsletters to 30,000+ subscribers.

*Why don't you just list the plans in a "shopping cart", like how other products are sold on the web?*
This would be easy, and we can certainly do it. However, when each plans author makes his own discussion featuring the plans, it's more credible and genuine, and potential plans purchasers can ask questions in the discussion.

*Why is there a money-back guarantee? Can't people just buy the plans and then get their money back?*
A money-back guarantee is very popular with digital downloads, because the number of people who actually request their money back is minimal, while it helps to eliminate fears for genuine purchasers.

*How can I promote my tool plans?*
You'll receive a "buy now" link for your plans, as well as a 3D binder graphic (you can see them all here: https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/...6079#post65887). You can post this link and/or graphic anywhere on the net, and people can buy your plans instantly. You can also make your own discussion featuring your plans for sale. We'll link to your discussion when we promote and advertise your plans throughout the site. For more ideas, see: 11 Ways to Sell Your Tool Plans.

*What if I don't know how to make technical drawings?*
You can partner with someone to create technical drawings for your set of plans; in return, that person would receive a portion of the sales proceeds of the plans, or a fixed price. HomemadeTools.net member MetalDesigner is interested in performing this service. He's a skilled technical designer who has built dozens of homemade tools, and won multiple awards for his tool designs, including two monthly Best Documented Build awards for his Gantry Hoist and 3D-Printed Metal Casting Patterns. If MetalDesigner is unavailable, you can find an interested technical designer either on this forum or in an online job marketplace. If you still can't find someone to draft your technical drawings, contact us at plans@homemadetools.net and we'll locate someone suitable.

*Who makes the graphic design on the cover?*
Our graphic designer will create the cover graphic for your plans.

*What exactly constitutes "plans"?*
"Plans" usually means a combination of step-by-step instructions, photographs, and technical drawings. Videos can also be included.

*Does offering my plans for sale alter my copyright status?*
No. Your plans are your intellectual property. You can place them in an online marketplace and withdraw them as you choose. 

*What are the "Buy now" links or 3D binder graphics for my plans?*
"Buy now" links and 3D binder graphics for all plans are listed here: https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/...6079#post65887.

*How can I withdraw my plans for sale?*
Email us at plans@homemadetools.net, and we'll withdraw them.

*I have other questions. Where can I ask them?*
Either ask in the Tool Plans Authors subforum, or email us at plans@homemadetools.net.

----------


## cphili

Bonjour

Je suis francophone inscris sur le site depuis un bon moment et je voudrais vendre des plan.

Comment ça marche si les plan sont en français?

C.phili

----------


## Jon

Translation of English plans into other languages is a good idea, but, at this point, we're only working on building up a variety of different English language plans.

----------

